# Does Uber delete 5 star comments?



## joeyoey (Jul 3, 2016)

So, last night I picked up 3 older people from a concert & they were, I have to say, probably the nicest customers I've had yet. They were telling me how they used Uber for the first time earlier that night & the driver scared them with his driving. When we got to the hotel they told me how much they enjoyed the ride (even with a 3.9X surge), that I had restored their faith in Uber & they tipped me $5.

A little later in the evening I saw I got a 5 star comment that said something to the effect that I was a great driver & I had restored their faith in Uber. This is a pretty thankless job & after a rough Saturday night of dealing with drunks, it was a great ending to my night.

Today I wake up & the comment is gone! Could Uber have deleted that comment bc although it was a great compliment to me...it was kind of a "jab" at Uber? That's the only thing I can think of & I'm pissed.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

joeyoey said:


> So, last night I picked up 3 older people from a concert & they were, I have to say, probably the nicest customers I've had yet. They were telling me how they used Uber for the first time earlier that night & the driver scared them with his driving. When we got to the hotel they told me how much they enjoyed the ride (even with a 3.9X surge), that I had restored their faith in Uber & they tipped me $5.
> 
> A little later in the evening I saw I got a 5 star comment that said something to the effect that I was a great driver & I had restored their faith in Uber. This is a pretty thankless job & after a rough Saturday night of dealing with drunks, it was a great ending to my night.
> 
> Today I wake up & the comment is gone! Could Uber have deleted that comment bc although it was a great compliment to me...it was kind of a "jab" at Uber? That's the only thing I can think of & I'm pissed.


Wouldn't surprise me if they did. I saw the same thing.


----------

